# Possible Problem With 3.1.0c Upgrade on Series 1 D-TiVos



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

There is a very long thread at the TiVo Community Forums concerning a new bug that seems to have reared it's ugly head since the 3.1.0c upgrade, on the series 1 D-TiVos. I have experienced it twice since I got the upgrade about 2 weeks ago. I did not have this problem before I got 3.1.0c. What happens is one tuner, usually the second one, will screw up & lose it's video signal with a picture freeze or scrambled picture, the sound will continue with no problem. This has happened to me on clear sunny days. From my experience & some others at the TiVo Community Forums this seems to happen when one tuner is on a channel that may not have a very good picture, as in my case my local WB station. The only thing at this time that helps, until it happens again, is either a soft reboot using your remote, or a hard reboot by unplugging & replugging the receiver from the electric socket. Here is the thread at the TiVo Forums, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=184013&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And, any recordings made during this time will have the sound but no video. All you get is the movie reel animation on playback.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Thankfully I've not experienced any of these things. I have a Hughes HDVR2 with the c software and so far it is working very well. It was upgraded to the c software about 2 months ago.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This is a problem with series 1 DVRs that just got software version 3.1.0c. You have a series 2, some will argue that designation, with software version 3.1.1c.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_I'm making this a sticky topic at this time. - *Holtz*_

According to Tivo Community, the number to call in regards to this issue is 800-695-9251 which is DirecTV's Tier 2 support. When calling, make sure that the title is "DVR freezing on recorded programming" and cross-reference #1-3191359107R2. Also, be sure to get a ticket number whenever you call in with a technical support call.

And, since I work as a CSR, please be nice. They're just stuck in the middle.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> This is a problem with series 1 DVRs that just got software version 3.1.0c. You have a series 2, some will argue that designation, with software version 3.1.1c.


Sorry, you're correct... I just remembered getting the "c" upgrade, since my machine came with a "b" version.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

There's a long thread in the DBS Forums as well.
http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37309


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This 921 is flaking out AGAIN??? Oh wait, D* is having their OWN Version 1.0 problems.....

Sorry, after all the abuse we get on the E* side of the aisle for reliability I couldn't resist taking a mild swipe....

Good luck with the bug, and I hope they resolve it soon.............


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

A new update, 3.1.0.c2 is rolling out already to address this problem. I guess getting slashdotted did the trick.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the update. I've updated the FAQ.

Now, to upgrade the series 2 DirecTiVos to version 4 and have Home Media option.


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

The thing that everyone is missing is the more serious problem that 3.1.0c was meant to attempt to address .. that being the "favorites list gets nuked" problem on series 1 units. It's actually more than just favorites getting blasted - either all "Channels I Received" channels get checked, or worse, they all get unchecked, which caused people to lose recordings. (In my case, several times I came home to find that a WishList recorded from CBSE because it thought it could get Survivor there earlier. *VERY* annoying.)

D* has been ignoring this for over a year. Since I have two series 1 units, both of which regularly got hit by that, I had to create a cheat sheet for what to check in CIR and Favorites after each unit would get zapped. It was happening to my units daily when D* was moving channels around getting 7S up and running.

Neither of my series 1 units has been hit by this new problem, but one unit started going color flaky and the hard drives were slowly going bad (getting noisier), so I ended up getting one of the $79 Best Buy series 2 units and upgrading the drive with the one I'd bought to upgrade the other unit. Amazing how much quieter the family room is now.

But it shows how long D* can sit on an issue. Ask those of us with HDTiVos who try and record stuff on HDNet and get audio loss during the recording. I now have my "backup" - an HTL-HD wired into a VCR to simultaneously record HDNet so that if I lose audio, I can start up the VCR, ff to the same place in the program, and continue from there.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Any update on this issue?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My two DirecTV DVRs got the update a couple of weeks ago and have not shown this problem since. But, then my T60 only did it once.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm going to unstick this one...


----------

